
Calcularium – The Almighty Calculator - invoodoo
Calcularium is a Descriptive, Editable, Gesture-Based &amp; Voice Controlled Calculator (patent pending). https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;app&#x2F;calcularium-the-calculator&#x2F;id824113384
======
mimixco
Looks cool. Wish there were an Android version.

